# Diarrhea after eating beef



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

One of my dogs has loose stools after eating beef even though she also has chicken back or chicken neck with it so she has some bone with the meal. She also has trouble with pork. Has slight issues with fish. She does fine with chicken and turkey. Do you think she will eventually be able to eat beef, pork and fish without pooping a puddle?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Simply put:

Yes

How long have you been feeding raw for, and how old is dog?

Beef is rich very rich, and takes a while for there little bodies to adjust to it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whenever my dogs eat boneless beef or venison, i can expect loose stools...even now, a year later, whilst they are not hershey squirts...they are still soft....

i think it's normal....beef is pretty rich stuff.

just keep doing what you're doing with giving him a back along with his beef...

my dogs are smaller, so the meal before or after is usually a boney meal...like a back...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Same here. Lucky would get soft stool whenever she had beef (especially beef heart). All I did was sandwich it between two bone heavy meals (like your doing) and feed a bit less. We are now further in and she can handle a whole meal of beef or beef heart no problems.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't give Tobi a full beef meal as he will be loose, but definitely bone beef bone is a good thing beef heart even with bone will still make for a bit loose but he is still transitioning over as well so he just gets slivers to get him acclimated still but it is so rich :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my older girl still can't eat a bone meal more than twice in a row, without a boney meal before or after to firm her up....then again, heart is even richer than beef, and she is older..she doesn't get fed chicken often....except for edible bone....pork ribs will do the trick too or lamb or goat ribs..(she's only 36 lbs)


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

The dog that has the problem is 6 yrs old and is a small girl around 12 lbs. I give all of them bone with every meal, either chicken backs or necks. So I guess I just assumed that would balance it out for them. Our lab mix doesn't do well with pork either. She threw up the pork riblets pretty much looking like they did when I gave them to her. She did not try to eat them again. The next time I gave them to her she acted like she was going to puke all day but never did that I know of. She has freedom to roam the property so I didn't find the first riblets she threw up for a few days. I am just thinking that pork doesn't agree with her.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ringoratter said:


> The dog that has the problem is 6 yrs old and is a small girl around 12 lbs. I give all of them bone with every meal, either chicken backs or necks. So I guess I just assumed that would balance it out for them. Our lab mix doesn't do well with pork either. She threw up the pork riblets pretty much looking like they did when I gave them to her. She did not try to eat them again. The next time I gave them to her she acted like she was going to puke all day but never did that I know of. She has freedom to roam the property so I didn't find the first riblets she threw up for a few days. I am just thinking that pork doesn't agree with her.


i don't see loose stools as a problem...after eating a rich red meat....and there are certain foods that don't quite agree with me, either...

i don't eat much pork, except for loin...when it's on sale....other than that, i don't eat pork...

i make them try things...and i might try several times, but bubba no longer gets trachea....he eats it with gusto, then pukes in the living room.

best not to have to clean THAT up.


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

When we first started she had looser stool with beef even if fed with bone-in chicken or turkey. But now 8mths in & she handles it much better (we can even do a small boneless meal). It is still much softer than with other proteins but no biggie. As long as I can pick it up - we're good! I haven't tried beef heart yet but I will probably introduce it like I would an organ meat.


----------



## CarolinaBarcelona (Feb 3, 2021)

Ringoratter said:


> One of my dogs has loose stools after eating beef even though she also has chicken back or chicken neck with it so she has some bone with the meal. She also has trouble with pork. Has slight issues with fish. She does fine with chicken and turkey. Do you think she will eventually be able to eat beef, pork, and fish without pooping a puddle?


Toni, I'm so glad I found your question. My three-year-old Samoyed is quite large and he eats 6 chicken drumsticks a day roasted with the bones, which he devours without leaving a small piece. Yes, he is very spoiled and does not eat anything raw or rare. So he came from Siberia when he was 3 months of age to Barcelona. The breeder told me that there are problems with certain worms there and he only gives cooked meat and bones to his wonderful champions. Returning to the subject: my Samoyed eats a whole rabbit with bones, liver, and heart, and its feces are perfect. I can pick it up with a shovel or they'll turn to dust. However, if I give him beef, he gets watery diarrhea. I give him the red meat with bones, which he devours. The consequent diarrhea is a disaster and I have to bathe him.
He does not have this problem with chicken, rabbit, lamb, fish, or yogurt.


----------

